# Mdm? - Under management options



## anggand@aol.com (Oct 9, 2011)

Under management options, does anybody know if lumbosacral medial branch blocks would be considered major surgery with identified risk factors or is it minor surgery with identified risk factors?    also what would botox injections for migraine headaches  be considered under management options? im confused.


----------



## nrichard (Oct 10, 2011)

The lumbosacral median branch blocks are minor surgery (typically any surgery that has no global period or only a 10 day global period falls in this catagory.)
The botox injections for migraine management fall under prescription drug management.


----------



## anggand@aol.com (Oct 10, 2011)

*thank you*

You really helped me out? Im still learning the mdm. How about Toradol injections and trigger point injections for pain, would that also be considered rx drug mgmt?


----------



## SuzanBerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Therapeutic injections would best fall under Rx managment. But keep in mind you can also use the actual diagnosis for your MDM. The trigger point issue would be a chronic illness with mild/severe exacerbation and that would also give you your level of risk. If it's acute, it could be with systemic symptoms-the note should give you a clue on this too.

Suzan Berman CPC, CEMC, CEDC


----------

